

Facebook moves into the classroom - yubrew
http://daily.stanford.edu/article/2007/9/25/facebookMovesIntoTheClassroom

======
amichail
Also see this discussion:

[http://weblog.fortnow.com/2007/08/impact-of-facebook-
platfor...](http://weblog.fortnow.com/2007/08/impact-of-facebook-platform-on-
cs.html)

